# NIE Number questions



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi

I need some advice please.

I have researched how to fill in the EX15 form out however I have a few details on the form I downloaded that is not covered in the threads I have found and I was wondering if anyone could be so kind as to help me.

I have filled 1/DATOS DEL EXTRANJERO/A

I am struggling with the 2/DATOS DEL PRESENTADOR DE LA SOLICTUD

3/DOMICILIO A EFECTOS DE NOTIFACACIONES
4/DATOS RELATIVOS A LA SOLICITUD - I am assuming I need to put De no residente (since I am currently living in the UK?

And the purposes for the NIE is that we are planning on buying in the near future so am I right in thinking that MOTIVOS will be Por intereses sociales?

Then I wondered about the bottom two colums one being 

Lugar de presentacion and the other sitacion en espana?

I would be very grateful if someone could help, I have done a bit of research and like I said seems that the info I have is slightly different to the form I have?

Also we are due to visit next week - what is the process with handing this form in? and how much is the fee? is this something we could take care of whilst visiting next week?


Many thanks in advance.


----------



## tonemar (Nov 9, 2010)

Why don't you use your abagado, we did, 50 euros, that included picking us from the Hotel and taking us back. The Police Station was horrendous, rooms full of people, but, we went straight through, 15 mins and finished.
I know people baulk at spending money, but, dealing with officaldom, not just Spain, but anywhere in the world can pretty daunting.
My personal view, money well spent.
Good Luck
T


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

tonemar said:


> Why don't you use your abagado, we did, 50 euros, that included picking us from the Hotel and taking us back. The Police Station was horrendous, rooms full of people, but, we went straight through, 15 mins and finished.
> I know people baulk at spending money, but, dealing with officaldom, not just Spain, but anywhere in the world can pretty daunting.
> My personal view, money well spent.
> Good Luck
> T


Hi,

You will have to excuse me, but can you explain a little more in detail?

Thanks


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

baggy46a said:


> Hi,
> 
> You will have to excuse me, but can you explain a little more in detail?
> 
> Thanks


Also we have not gone one yet - in the very early process of it all still - we thought might save on time etc if we could get this done this time around???


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baggy46a said:


> Also we have not gone one yet - in the very early process of it all still - we thought might save on time etc if we could get this done this time around???


I would suggest that you wait until you actually have found the property you wish to buy & are in the process of doing so

although once issued, the NIE _number _is for life , the actual _certificate _has a 'shelf life' of only 3 months, & you'll need an up-to date cert for the purchase


so you'd have to go through it all again.... & pay the fee again....


in answer to your questions though,:
2) you only complete this if someone else takes the forms in for you - their information
3) where you can be contacted if different to your address
4) yes - no residente
5) yes - & put that you want to buy a house. I have heard of people being asked for proof that a purchase is in process - another reason to not bother until it is

Lugar de presentación ... means 'place of presentation' - so wherever you apply

Situación en España.... you would be visiting, so 'estancia'


& it's a very simple process in fact, once you have the forms filled in - although yes you might have a wait, but many/most offices give appointments now.

you hand your forms in - they give you another to pay at the bank around the corner - sometimes when you go to make your appointment they will give you this form & you can pay before your appointment

once you have the payment form stamped, you go back to the same desk - you don't have to queue again - & _Roberto es tu tío...._


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Can I ask why you are applying for just an NIE?

If you plan to move here then you will need to do it all again when getting your 'residencia' (being put on the list of foreigners). In my opinion, if you are moving out here, with Spain as your main residence, then I would simply apply for a 'residencia' once you get here as this will give you an NIE at the same time.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> *Can I ask why you are applying for just an NIE?*
> 
> If you plan to move here then you will need to do it all again when getting your 'residencia' (being put on the list of foreigners). In my opinion, if you are moving out here, with Spain as your main residence, then I would simply apply for a 'residencia' once you get here as this will give you an NIE at the same time.



I'm pretty sure from his post that they intend to buy a property _before_ moving here...



though if I'm wrong & that isn't the case I agree 100%


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Hi,

We intend to buy a property - but solely for use as a holiday home (we will still be living in the UK)

Does that change any of the above?


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Hahaha also.....

I know this is a little off topic - but we intend to look at the regions of the Hondon valleys, if anyone has any positives please let me know.

Thanks...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baggy46a said:


> Hi,
> 
> We intend to buy a property - but solely for use as a holiday home (we will still be living in the UK)
> 
> Does that change any of the above?


just follow what I put in post #5 & you'll be fine


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Wonderful - Thank you.

I wondered does it make any difference - I mean would you still advise to do it once we have settled on a property and are ready to put an offer in etc? or is it something that can be done now?

Also is it an appointment only thing? What are the fee's? and also is it a police station I need to hand it in to?


Sorry if I sound a bit daft - I want to be as organised as possible and find the more questions I ask the better!

Thanks so much


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baggy46a said:


> Wonderful - Thank you.
> 
> I wondered does it make any difference - I mean would you still advise to do it once we have settled on a property and are ready to put an offer in etc? or is it something that can be done now?
> 
> ...


You don't sound daft, you just sound like someone who has no idea of officialdom in Spain, and why should you??

A lot of people advise making buying a property a longer process if you don't know the area ie visiting several times and renting before buying. After all buying a house is a big thing and even more so in a foreign country that you don't know well...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Where you need to go is your local 'extranjaria' or foreigners office.

Most towns have one and mostly they are within the NATIONAL Police Station - however this is not always the case.


----------



## baggy46a (Oct 6, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> You don't sound daft, you just sound like someone who has no idea of officialdom in Spain, and why should you??
> 
> A lot of people advise making buying a property a longer process if you don't know the area ie visiting several times and renting before buying. After all buying a house is a big thing and even more so in a foreign country that you don't know well...


Thank you.

That's exactly what we plan to do - just want to get a few things in hand if we can beforehand, but if it's easier done over several visit's thats fine with us - we are in no great rush.

Thanks for the advice


----------

